# shop pics



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

I have been helping a buddy scratch build a bass in my shop(he doesn't have any tools)and I'm getting geared up for my own guitar build. I'm new to this type of woodwork ,but I am confident in my abilities . I have a large shop with all the equipment and tools(except specialty tools for guitar building). I was wondering if anyone has any pictures of their workspace that shows off their tools ,wood stash,spray booth or anything else that might help myself and others set up an efficient workspace.Thanks, Mike


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Na you would laugh too hard .....


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

shop/shed whats the difference hehe 9kkhhd must be nice


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I gotta clean it up a bit first


----------



## Oakvillain (Mar 7, 2008)

http://www.spehar-toolworks.com/ebaypics/001.JPG


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> I gotta clean it up a bit first


That's a 3 day project around here


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

2 things I made that cost me nothing.

-a rig for painting, using some old shelving and an old shovel handle. Note the extra piece of wood for a counterweight bottom left of the rig.










-a neck cradle, just a piece of scrap wood shaped then a piece of scrap felt glued into the pocket

Oh, and the block with the screw holes is my pilot for putting neck screw holes into the neck pocket on the guitar body.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

nice idea's keto .i like it:rockon2:


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I have a decent wood shop - its my business. I have a 4000 sq foot building with industrial wood working machinery, again necessatry to build my custom furniture and cabinets. But it comes in handy when I want to make a guitar as well 

My shop is 20 yrs old, but I am in the process of trying to sell it to my employee as I want to build a new, similar shop in Timmins ON - where I actually live. I have been commuting 1 1/2 hours either way for the past 3 1/2 years and its getting tiresome.

I will take what I like, and what I want to change and build myself a better laid out shop next.

Will take some pics of my current place tomorrow and post up some pics..

AJC


----------



## John Bartley (Jul 23, 2009)

ajcoholic said:


> ......... I want to build a new, similar shop in Timmins ON - where I actually live. I have been commuting 1 1/2 hours either way for the past 3 1/2 years and its getting tiresome.


AJC,

I used to live in Timmins many years ago. I worked at the Pamour and at the Dome. We have a small building lot east of Timmins and we're in the process of moving right now (many trips with a truck and trailer over the next year) to a rented house that we'll live in while we build. That's a lot of driving for you just to get to work and back Where is your shop now? 

cheers

John


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

This is an interesting thread topic on both the Telecaster forum and Mandolin Cafe. 

Edit: Couldn't find the links, but they're there.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

John Bartley said:


> AJC,
> 
> I used to live in Timmins many years ago. I worked at the Pamour and at the Dome. We have a small building lot east of Timmins and we're in the process of moving right now (many trips with a truck and trailer over the next year) to a rented house that we'll live in while we build. That's a lot of driving for you just to get to work and back Where is your shop now?
> 
> ...


John,
I grew up in Kirkland Lake - thats where my shop is now. I married a girl from Timmins and thats why I have been commuting the past few years.

Its time to make the move... I spend about $12K a year just in gas for my truck! Thats a lot of nice guitars 

AJC


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Oakvillain said:


> http://www.spehar-toolworks.com/ebaypics/001.JPG


Nice saw.... that got humbuckers in it ??:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

That is sofa king right on!! I almost died when I saw the shovel handle, but then I saw the holder and it all made perfect sense. 

What an awesome rig!!!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> That is sofa king right on!! I almost died when I saw the shovel handle, but then I saw the holder and it all made perfect sense.
> 
> What an awesome rig!!!


My guitar rack is low tech...sticks with coat hangers.. that hang on a ski pole


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok, I'll play too. I haven't cleaned up all summer, but somewhere under all that clutter is a workshop


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Clutter ha


----------



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

I just moved into my new work space on the weekend.

I'll try and take some pictures.

It is a shed 10 x 16 that I insulated.

Don't have everything in but I did some work in it yesterday.

Nice

N


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

heres how we get it done in the ghetto-
my (cough) "shop" (clears throat).










stuff goes down below










i keep it tucked in beside the fridge lol










luckily ive got a spray booth at work for finishing, and a front porch here- that helps.

kinda cute, i think.:smile:

yes i keep my binoculors by the window.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Part of my shop, I don't do much in the winter, or when it rains.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> That is sofa king right on!! I almost died when I saw the shovel handle, but then I saw the holder and it all made perfect sense.
> 
> What an awesome rig!!!


Thankee  Portable rig, can be used indoors or out, who cares if it gets paint on it, and can spin the guitar and do both sides and edges all in one go while standing in one spot, more or less. The only thing it's missing is casters  HEYYYY now there's an idea........

Another angle, for perspective.









I had to duct tape up the end of the shovel handle, the wood's old and cracking a bit.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

fraser said:


> heres how we get it done in the ghetto-
> my (cough) "shop" (clears throat).
> 
> kinda cute, i think.:smile:
> ...


You have a very efficient work space Fras... that gets big points in my books. My problem is that I have a woodshop and a finishing shop. Not really any place for fail at electronics :wave:


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

So here is my shop... my father built it in 1988, when I was just finishing high school (to replace our original shop). I am now in the proicess of selling to relocate about 140 km away, where I actually live.

My new shop I am planning to build will be similar but I want higher ceilings (12 to 14' instead of 10' 6") and a few other thigns different, like a larger spray booth (12' vs the current 10') and better materials storage.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I also have two vertical mills and a lathe, and welding equipment I need to make room in my new shop for. I would love to get into making my own bridges and stuff for guitars but currently I have no room or time to get my metal stuff going.

I hope to have my new shop up and running sometime by late 2010 - I am buying all new equipment so it will be a while to get rolling again. This will probably be mylast guitar for a while (the prs'ish thing)


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

kksjur....kksjur....:bow:

WHAT A SHOP !!

Looks like you possibly have "transcended" (I assume) the old saying that "woodworkers never have enough clamps"

If you don't mind me asking, are you selling the shop as a "turn key" business (given that you are buying all new equipment)?

All the best with getting the new shop completed and functioning.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

greco said:


> kksjur....kksjur....:bow:
> 
> WHAT A SHOP !!
> 
> ...


Dave,
Its really a "small" operation, relatively speaking... 3 guys including me. And we have WAY more clamps under the carts you cant see  Never enough clamps!

Yes, my current employee who is my age and working for us for near 20 years is buying the shop and keeping it running as is. I am just building another shop and hope to specialize more into custom furniture and less cabinet work. 

Being a woodworker makes it simpler to build guitars of course... but I do respect those turning out quality instruments with little equipment. I know how that is as well...

AJC


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice shop AJ. You building doors too? Nice shaper... etc etc.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Nice shop AJ. You building doors too? Nice shaper... etc etc.


Yes, we do everything in house - with the exception of very few things.

Its a true custom shop, we build pretty much anything from wood.

I love my job, couldnt imagine doing anything else.

But did I say it comes in handy for making guitars too 

AJC


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> Dave,
> 
> Being a woodworker makes it simpler to build guitars of course... but I do respect those turning out quality instruments with little equipment. I know how that is as well...
> 
> AJC


It is amazing to see where some are building. You really only need a small work space. It is also interesting follow the blogs that go along with some builds. You see some pretty fancy jigs being made for routers etc. Some get really into it and build CNC machines too But really a rasp and sandpaper go a long way. 

I am finding that building guitars is bit of a challenge. Totally different pace and approach then doing the bigger stuff. It did help having some finishing experience and equipment when I got into guitars. I knew that I could get my first guitar shiney at least. I wasn't sure about the rest


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

I am totally jealous of some of your shops! I have a very small shop (12x16) and another small area for wiring and setup. I'm dreaming of the day when I can put on an addition 

Mike


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Mike Potvin said:


> I am totally jealous of some of your shops! I have a very small shop (12x16) and another small area for wiring and setup. I'm dreaming of the day when I can put on an addition
> 
> Mike


Don't feel too bad Mike. I dragged home ( yup dragged home like a stray dog) two 12 by 24 buildings. One has the tools and dust. The other is for finishing and assemble.. and catch all.. Yes I wished it was bigger but.. it works. Lining up doors opposite each other allows you to plane/cut any length.


----------



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

My shop is also very small. Just 10' x 16'. Cosy but it works. Here's a couple pictures. Hard to photo it's so small I can't get back far enough.

Neil


----------



## Mike Potvin (Apr 30, 2009)

Neil! That shop is unacceptably tidy. Get out there and make some sawdust :smile:


----------



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

Mike

It is only tidy because the electricity just got hooked up and I'm still moving stuff out there.

By the end of this weekend it will be ridiculous I can guarantee you.

Neil


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

*He's got a beer fridge..... *

neatness.... ok I don't win.... 

I dragged these building home and I can't keep piers under them but they work. I make some nice stuff sometimes. These are taken a few minutes ago. Painting outside... spraying lacquer on cabinets ... making drawers this afternoon .. 

no beer fridge


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

I can totally relate to Shoretyus's shop,with the mess,vapor barrier ceiling,old tools.I have a pair of old building's that I use for upholstery shops/jam space.One is on skids and is slowly sinking on one side( have to jack it up before winter).My woodshop is a bit better,it's about 1750sq. ft. with a leaky roof and no drywall .By the way Shoretyus,what brand is your bandsaw?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

geezer said:


> I can totally relate to Shoretyus's shop,with the mess,vapor barrier ceiling,old tools.I have a pair of old building's that I use for upholstery shops/jam space.One is on skids and is slowly sinking on one side( have to jack it up before winter).My woodshop is a bit better,it's about 1750sq. ft. with a leaky roof and no drywall .By the way Shoretyus,what brand is your bandsaw?


Well my roof's don't leak.. yet... that is a Delta Unisaw..a true work horse that say feed me wood.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Well my roof's don't leak.. yet... that is a Delta Unisaw..a true work horse that say feed me wood.


Bandsaw not table saw ...kqoct

Looks like an oldy - they dont make stuff like they used to, heavy cast iron parts and everything overbuilt. I love old machinery!

AJC


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> Bandsaw not table saw ...kqoct
> 
> Looks like an oldy - they dont make stuff like they used to, heavy cast iron parts and everything overbuilt. I love old machinery!
> 
> AJC


kqoctkqoct.... that was a freebee last fall it's a meat saw.... I haven't figured out how put tires on the wheels but I seldom use it.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> kqoctkqoct.... that was a freebee last fall it's a meat saw.... I haven't figured out how put tires on the wheels but I seldom use it.


If the wheel(s) already are machined with a crown, you can use a strip of rubber cut from an old, large truck tire inner-tube. I re-tired my main bandsaw like that - just cut some strips of rubber from a freebie I got from the local industrial tire shop (lots of mining here and getting a huge inner tube is easy) and contact cement them to the wheel then trim. I cut the joint on a bias and used some CA glue to make sure the joint didnt lift up.

If its a meat saw, you may want to speed it up a bit for wood cutting. 

AJC


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah AJ there is no crown on the wheels. Thanks for the tire trick. I tried a bicycle tire but it was the wrong size. I don't want to spend too much energy on it. It's deer country I might just pass it on. A friend as a new Craftex just around the corner:smile: I did cut that Cedar body out on it but I don't really have too many uses for it.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

looks like most of the wood working shops i've seen .wood,sawdust ......nice tools pat:bow:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

copperhead said:


> looks like most of the wood working shops i've seen .wood,sawdust ......nice tools pat:bow:


A true woodworker huh.. you can see past all the crap...I have been fortunate for tools. But I do try to make a living in there. Lots of jigs and hand tools that are stashed here and there too. One of my faves is a picture frame mitre clamp that I bought at an auction for $20 that I use constantly. I will take a pic of it later.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

im trying to get away canadian tire stuff or as they say on the canadian woodworking forum "crappy trap"getting suckered in to buying thier tools cause there so cheap on sale .i did buy a 14" king industrial bandsaw that i like


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Don't imagine you have a great choice when shopping. I am lucky and have this place not far away.
http://www.brettwood.com/


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

Alot of my machines are antiques with babbit bearings and 3 phase motors.I think it's the most bang for the buck.Lots of people want shiny new stuff,but I'm more into the old cast iron monsters.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> ajc now that is a shop. Nice Laguna saw.


Funny you should mention that... :smile:

I won that saw a few years ago for getting the "Canadian Workshop Magazine woodworker of the year award". The saw is worth about $4000 C and is very well built... BUT (will get to that in a minute)

The saw is supposed to be heavy duty and built to handle resawing of up to 16" wide hardwood. When I spoke to the guys at Laguna, I asked for a 5 hp 3 pjhase motor to be put on as an option, since all my equipment operates on 600V or 22V 3 phase power. So they put on the 5hp 3 phase motor for me, which is an option - not just special for me.

When I got the saw, I was impressed with the quality of construction. The first thing I did with it, was try and resaw up some 5/4 poplar that I build my drawer boxes with - and instantly started burning up drive belts! After three belts (and maybe 20 lineal feet of cutting only) I pulled out my machinists handbook (I do metal working as a side hobby business) and realised the drive system is rated for about 1 hp... wow! WHat a dissapointment, a great saw with a great 5 hp baldor motor and no way to transfer that power to the blade.

After headscratching a bit, I decided the easiest way to proceed was to machine a new drive pulley with two V belt grooves, and luckily there was enough meat on the lower wheel of the saw (with the integral machined pulley groove) to machine a 2nd groove into it. After that was done, and a matched set of belts purchased, I reassembled the saw, and luckily (although still under rated) the drive with two belts will transfer the power OK and the blade wont stall.

A little engineering, or under-engineering I guess... which wouldnt be an issue if you use the saw lightly, but I wanted to resaw wide boards, and a lot of them. If I had paid for the saw instead of gotten it for free I would have been a little bit upset to say the least.

ANyway, thats my story! 
AJC


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Ha .. ya can't own woodworking tools with out being a mechanic. It never fails to amaze me just how much time it takes up. Don't have a deadline .. that is when stuff breaks...


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

Good story...you'd think that if they have a 5 horse as an option they would have an optional drive system to handle it.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Ha .. ya can't own woodworking tools with out being a mechanic. It never fails to amaze me just how much time it takes up. Don't have a deadline .. that is when stuff breaks...


My father was a Millwright before he took on woodworking. I learned a lot about keeping machinery in good working order from him. That and my high school electrical shop classes allow me to fix almost anything. Its pretty much mandatory being in a small town so far away from Toronto/southern Ontario. To call up a service guy to fix something would put me out of business! 

Luckily, if you keep on top of most woodworking tools, keeping things clean, lubricated and tight - they can last a long time.

Hey I have another story...kkjuw

Our shop is fed by 600 V three phase as I said. We have our own transformer inside the electrical room to run the 110V / 220 single phase and 220 3o.

We were having issues burning out motors. First, we lost the drive motor on our wide belt sander (about $1500 for a rewind), then the motor on the power feeder for the shaper went (also a 2 speed motor and well over a grand for a rewind at the Westinghouse (Seimens now) a stone's throw from our shop.

Two years ago our radial arm saw (which always ran hot) burnt out. Another $1600 for a rewind, only to have it burn again a month later, (covered under warranty) and then a THIRD time 2 weeks after that! They said no more warranty work, something must be wrong. They had a few of the engineers working on the motor and design, scratching THEIR heads... I went up to talk to the head guy and he said just for fun, measure the incoming voltage to the shop. I did... it was 641 volts! kqoct

They said that would indeed cause these motors, especially the radial arm saw one (which is a compact, high power design running on the edge of survival at best) to burn out.

So I call Ontario Hydro to explain the situation - the service guy tells me that 640 V is "within their tolerance"... I said are YOU going to pay the next $2000 bill and my lost time for machine down?? And basically said fix it or else.

They sent a service guy down, he climbed the pole and switched something on the transformer up on the pole - taking about 3 minutes to do so. Since then, no problems and the motors are running much cooler. If I didnt make such a stink, I am sure I would have had much more trouble.

"within our tolerances" my @ss!!

AJC


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

geezer said:


> Good story...you'd think that if they have a 5 horse as an option they would have an optional drive system to handle it.


Im looking at some other Laguna stuff possibly, for my new shop. I still want to talk to the guys about what I had to do... and ask if I was the only one who had this issue or??

AJC


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> Our shop is fed by 600 V three phase as I said. We have our own transformer inside the electrical room to run the 110V / 220 single phase and 220 3o.
> 
> 
> "within our tolerances" my @ss!!
> ...


Hmm the first shop I worked in had a bunch of Italian 3 phase machines.. we had a 550 stepdown transformer... I swaar that the meter was wired wrong as the cost was extremely cheap

The saddest thing was that I worked in that shop for 4 to 5 yrs with no dust collector... try a 12 in jointer/planer without one! I managed to find a blower cheap and built a drop box that actually worked .. two months before I quit. That was the olden days before you could get those nice cheap bag machines. 

You not looking at industrial auctions for machines AJ?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

YJMUJRSRV said:


> I'd love a saw like that but cant get the power in my home shop which is how I like to work these days. Looking at the Rikon 10-325. Looks like a great saw for my needs although when it comes time to cut some big planks I'll still have to go elsewhere.
> 
> I actually cut alot of stuff with my super cheap 9" Ryobi. Useless for resawing of course but great for the small stuff.


Hard to beat a unisaw for general use. But I am not above going somewhere else to use tools. It can be extremely cost effective.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I'd kill to have 3 phase power in my shop 


Anybody having trouble getting page 4 of this thread to load? It locks up my puter everytime.......my work machine too.


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

I made a phase converter adapted from plans in an old Fine Woodworking mag..I think it cost 2or 300 bucks and gives me a bit less than 30 hp 220v 3 ph.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> I'd kill to have 3 phase power in my shop
> 
> 
> Anybody having trouble getting page 4 of this thread to load? It locks up my puter everytime.......my work machine too.


Most of the heavy industrial stuff requires high voltage 3 phase. Otherwise the motors become too large and heavy - and inefficient. Three phase motors are also self starting, and easily reversible.

There are also some amazing computer drives now, that you can dial in the speeds (with full torque right down to close to stalled) soft starts, reversing etc - I bought one for one of my smaller motors... pretty neat!

Single phase is so.... one dimensional! :smile:

AJC


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

<Most of the heavy industrial stuff requires high voltage 3 phase. >
If you mean higher than 220v ...I have some large machines and have never noticed a problem in over 15 years with everyday use.I have a home shop and like many don't have access to higher voltage,and would rather not use a step up transformer when 220v motors are so readily available.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

geezer said:


> I made a phase converter adapted from plans in an old Fine Woodworking mag..I think it cost 2or 300 bucks and gives me a bit less than 30 hp 220v 3 ph.





ajcoholic said:


> Most of the heavy industrial stuff requires high voltage 3 phase. Otherwise the motors become too large and heavy - and inefficient. Three phase motors are also self starting, and easily reversible.
> 
> There are also some amazing computer drives now, that you can dial in the speeds (with full torque right down to close to stalled) soft starts, reversing etc - I bought one for one of my smaller motors... pretty neat!
> 
> ...


I bought a 3-phase converter from Grizzly in the US a couple years back. It works ok for saws & other light startup load motors.....but I've read it hard on things. I see 3 wires on the poles behind my house, but they won't give me 3 phase no matter how many times I ask.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

geezer said:


> <Most of the heavy industrial stuff requires high voltage 3 phase. >
> If you mean higher than 220v ...I have some large machines and have never noticed a problem in over 15 years with everyday use.I have a home shop and like many don't have access to higher voltage,and would rather not use a step up transformer when 220v motors are so readily available.


I meant most of the industrial machinery comes standard (especially the European made equipment) with 3 phase motors and yes, most are set up for 550/600 V

Certainly there are machines that come with large single phase motors, but its not common, at least not in the last 30 years.
AJC


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

I've never had a problem with any 3 phase motor I have and most of them are from were made in the '40 and '50's .I have one from the '20's that still works. They also have more power than single phase.Most of the used industrial machinery I come across(not euro)has a stock 220/440v 3 phase motor on it.


----------



## Oakvillain (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Shorteyus,

Sorry for not responding earlier. Been busy travelling with work, kids..you know the deal.

No, no humbuckers. It's a great saw. Bought most of my equipment used. It's more fun that way. I tend to use handtools whereever I can. I enjoy it more. Machines are just too lound but a necessary evil.

Here's some more.

http://www.spehar-toolworks.com/ebaypics/DSC_0267.JPG

http://www.spehar-toolworks.com/ebaypics/DSC_0268.JPG

http://www.spehar-toolworks.com/ebaypics/DSC_0271.JPG

used to make these...

http://www.spehar-toolworks.com/images/customsaws/saw.jpg

Best regards


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Oakvillain said:


> Hi Shorteyus,
> 
> 
> Here's some more.
> ...


Where is the cord? :sport-smiley-002: Mighty fine tools you are making. I still like my power tools .... except scrapers ... but I do appreciate a fine plane.


----------

